

Will Google own the internet? - kernelcurry

If SPDY is the backbone of http 2.0 and Google has a trademark on &quot;SPDY&quot; Google will have essentially trademarked the internet. #WellPlayed
======
doubt_me
And in 5 years you think SPDY will still be relevant?

HASHTAG WELL PLAYED SON

------
wmf
No, not at all.

